

Intelligence and non-zero-sum thinking - dnewcome
http://www.nehrlich.com/blog/2008/05/06/intelligence-and-non-zero-sum-thinking/

======
nazgulnarsil
the persistence of zero-sum thinking in economics greatly disturbs me.
mercantilism should have died hundreds of years ago!

